# Gathering cattle fall of 21



## cowboy (Oct 12, 2021)

Thought some of ya may like to see the country we run our cattle on. We spent the day riding some thick juniper country with steep ridges and some nasty rocky draws. Great day to be on a good horse. 
































Save your public land rants. We have been on four sections of private since the first of October. We knocked them off the steep thick stuff into the canyon bottom and stuffed them in a corral that’s over 100 years old. 
















While I was coming off a nasty thick little pocket on top of a ridge I rode around a tree and about fell off my horse!!! These were laying side by side. Appear to be two years old. Busted off his main beam and lacking an eye guard on that side too. But about 185 with great mass I’d he wasnt busted 








A fine day. Still out a dozen so next weekend we get to do it again. I live for and love days like today. Riding a great horse in pretty country is about the best thing ever. Grateful for my family and the legacy they have entrusted to me to continue. Proud 5th generation rancher. God is good and sent me a great way to end a long day


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Brings back memories of sore hands, cold feet, and a scratched face. Where are the dogs? I would think you have a few.


----------



## cowboy (Oct 12, 2021)

No dogs. A good dog around cattle is priceless. A bad one isn’t worth the powder to send him to hell. My cousin’s son in law has great dogs but they were with him on the Henry mnts.


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! Some of my favorite memories are of working cows with my Dad, uncles, brothers, and cousins growing up. I have a desk job now and live in a much bigger city, but it's fun to stop and reminisce for a moment.


----------



## cowboy (Oct 12, 2021)

I’m so very blessed to get to do this for a vocation. I work a full time job but the weekends are my therapy. Even a long day on a horse beats a good day at work. 😁


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Fleshy. Gotta love that going into winter. This is my first year of not rounding up my cows. Missing it......


----------



## cowboy (Oct 12, 2021)

Packout said:


> Fleshy. Gotta love that going into winter. This is my first year of not rounding up my cows. Missing it......


Fall rains sure helped. Saved a lot of guys who were teetering on the edge. Sorry ya don’t have cattle. You’re always welcome to come get kicked and crapped on at our place and realize you are the smart one 😂


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh- I still have a token herd. Sold most of my cows off after my Dad and family decided to sell the family ranch last Fall. Now the ones I have left are just a drain on the wallet. Takes only 5 minutes longer to feed 50 than it does to feed 10. After a lifetime in it, I just don't know how I can not have calves in the Spring- I may need a therapist.


----------



## cowboy (Oct 12, 2021)

It’s a double recessive gene that makes a guy enjoy ranching. At least that is my excuse. Great way to raise a family though.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

How's the price of beef for you guys currently? I've kind of been out of the loop on it the past while, other than what we pay at the supermarket.


----------



## cowboy (Oct 12, 2021)

Calf prices are pretty good this fall. But they are offset by crazy high feed costs. If we don’t break out of this drought I will be buying supermarket beef too.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Cowboy thanks for sharing. 

I've always wondered what the average loss is with cattle on open range. Meaning how wonder off, die or get stolen.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

See any chukar out there??


----------



## cowboy (Oct 12, 2021)

There are plenty of chuckars. Bumper crop. Death loss on any livestock operation averages 3-6% per year. Some years are better than others. Good management and herdsmenship keeps that number below 3%. But predation, sickness, genetic issues like brisket disease and toxic plants take a toll.


----------



## Chien_gaco (Sep 28, 2019)

That is something I would love to get out and do. Just imagine I’d be more of a hassle than any help out there.


----------



## cowboy (Oct 12, 2021)

Chien_gaco said:


> That is something I would love to get out and do. Just imagine I’d be more of a hassle than any help out there.


It’s definitely a skill set that not many have and takes a while to become a good hand. It helps if a guy is dumber than a post and has a high tolerance for misery. I’m way over qualified. 😁


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You need to start off with helping in the spring taking care of the calves that are a few months old.

That's when you know if you are qualified 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Critter said:


> You need to start off with helping in the spring taking care of the calves that are a few months old.
> 
> That's when you know if you are qualified
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


 Anybody can jump in at branding time. You only need some physical ability and a poor sense of smell.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

middlefork said:


> Anybody can jump in at branding time. You only need some physical ability and a poor sense of smell.


But it is if you are still moving at the end of the day.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Way cool & nice pics.. I ran in to some fellas a few times on the Lynn road doing a cattle drive while hunting it was cool just to see them doing what they do and have done for many years.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. 
As a kid I dreamt of being a cowboy so you are living my dream.


----------

